
iPhone XS Camera Review: Zanzibar - bookofjoe
http://austinmann.com/trek/iphone-xs-camera-review-zanzibar
======
chmaynard
Some of the iPhone XS photos in this "review" look very similar to photos on
Apple websites. Reproducing photos or text from other sources without
attribution is plagiarism, no?

